# old 20L tank used as a snake cage



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

hey i have 2 10g, 1 29g(i think its 29g), and a 20 long tank i am not using... they were used as a snake cage and a mouse breeding operation to feed the snake *banana danceand was wondering if i was to clean them up real good with bleach or what not would they be okay for fish... maybe just breeders or plantshttp://www.aquariumforum.com/images/smilies/bannanadance.gif


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sure they clean up.

But even more important is that reptile cages use thinner glass then aquariums. So I would check out the glass thickness before doing anything.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

kool


----------

